
Classifying software systems - aryehof
http://aryehoffman.com/entry/classifying-software/
======
aryehof
Not all software is the same from a development perspective. Yet it seems our
industry often talks of architectures and paradigms, as though they are
applicable to all. Our media is filled with "what is best" and "what should I
learn next".

Isn't it necessary to at least identify the type of software undertaking
involved, in order to determine what architectural and programming approach
should be used?

